# Namen und Ahnen.de



## Trollangler (16 März 2008)

Hallo!
rückt alle mal etwas zusammen , hier kommt noch ein Betroffener mit ins Boot.
Habe gerade Mail, zur Zahlung von 89,00 Euro erhalten, werde diese Zahlung natürlich nicht tätigen.
Auch ich habe mich nur angemeldet und bei dem Bestädigungslink ist mir aufgefallen, das der Hinweis auf die Kosten erst weiter unten kommen , ich also somit diesen Hinweis auf die Kosten gar nicht sehen konnte.
Auf jeden Fall sollten wir uns das nicht gefallen lassen!!!
Wer zahlt unterstützt die Firma beim weitermachen!
Was können wir tun ?
Brauchen erst mal einen Anwalt der sich um alle betroffenen kümmert?
Was sagt die Verbraucherschutzzentralle?
Was ist mit einer Anzeige bei der Polizei?
Halte aus !
Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tip oder Erfahrung gesammelt, dann schreibt Bitte und helft den anderen , vielleicht ist hier auch ein Anwalt dabei!
Tschüß


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 März 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=208855&highlight=Genealogie#post208855

Derselbe Betreiber, nur etwas teurer....


----------



## Willow81 (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de*

Hi

Gesell Dich doch zu uns...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=51335


----------

